# How do I get Bluetooth?



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Jabbo said:


> I've only had my '12 Cruze for a month now and I'm enjoying it. I messed up when I didn't consider Bluetooth when I was buying the car. I'm currently using my free Onstar subscription and I like the hands-free calling feature (sure beats using my earpiece) but if I had Bluetooth capability I really wouldn't need Onstar plus I have my own GPS unit. I don't have a smart phone but the one I have is Bluetooth capable and I would love to tie it into my Cruze. What's required for me to do this? I sure hope that it's not additional expensive equipment. It'd be nice if I just needed a chip or something. I'm not sure if this feature really isn't there or just lying dormant.


Isn't bluetooth standard on all Cruzes? According to my handbook all models have it. In Australia it is anyway.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You can pair your phone with the car's bluetooth system. Your GPS won't pair, even though it appears there is an option for this. Bluetooth information starts on page 7-23 of the owners manual.


----------



## Jabbo (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah that's what I thought when I bought it but when I go to phone options thru the config menu it tells me that it's unavailable. Onstar adds to my confusion because I also thought that Onstar was bluetooth but I guess that's not the case. I'm not interested in pairing my GPS to bluetooth, just the phone.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

didn't bluetooth only become standard in 2012+ think the 2011 cars it was optional. is it also standard on the LS model? thought it was only on higher trims.


----------



## wmschoonover (Aug 7, 2012)

I have a 2012 LS and it didn't have Bluetooth... since I have the manual transmission I needed to either use a headset or it was difficult to talk, drive, and shift. I was at my local walmart and found one of these on clearance for $40 and figured I'd try it and see if it works. 

Amazon.com: BT1000 - SCOSCHE BT1000 HANDS-FREE BLUETOOTH® DIY KIT

Works great and I have the control and mic at the top of the drivers side pillar and I placed the box in the area of the fuse panel. It came with a cig lighter adapter and a way to hard wire it.


----------



## Buckshot (Oct 7, 2012)

Try the Motorola T505. I use this in my 99 Z71. Works great, little pricey though...


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Jabbo said:


> I've only had my '12 Cruze for a month now and I'm enjoying it. I messed up when I didn't consider Bluetooth when I was buying the car. I'm currently using my free Onstar subscription and I like the hands-free calling feature (sure beats using my earpiece) but if I had Bluetooth capability I really wouldn't need Onstar plus I have my own GPS unit. I don't have a smart phone but the one I have is Bluetooth capable and I would love to tie it into my Cruze. What's required for me to do this? I sure hope that it's not additional expensive equipment. It'd be nice if I just needed a chip or something. I'm not sure if this feature really isn't there or just lying dormant.



Jabbo,
What model Cruze do you have? On the LS model Bluetooth is included and only available with the Connectivity Package. It is standard on all other models. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jabbo, print out the instructions for syncing your phone with a bluetooth headset and then take your phone, instructions, and car to your dealership. Syncing the phone to bluetooth is a 30 second job unless there is something wrong with the car's bluetooth. This should have been done by your salesman before you drove off at delivery.


----------



## Jabbo (Nov 1, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Jabbo,
> What model Cruze do you have? On the LS model Bluetooth is included and only available with the Connectivity Package. It is standard on all other models. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


I have the 2012 Cruze LS, bought it used so I guess the connectivity pkg wasn't purchased originally, maybe i can add it now. obermd I can't synch anything because I don't get the Bluetooth option to do so. Depending on the cost of the package I may opt for having a universal kit installed because I'd prefer to have the stereo mute and use existing equipment. Otherwise the earpiece will have to do.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Jabbo said:


> I have the 2012 Cruze LS, bought it used so I guess the connectivity pkg wasn't purchased originally, maybe i can add it now. obermd I can't synch anything because I don't get the Bluetooth option to do so. Depending on the cost of the package I may opt for having a universal kit installed because I'd prefer to have the stereo mute and use existing equipment. Otherwise the earpiece will have to do.



Jabbo,
I would recommend that you speak to your dealer about adding this feature to your Cruze. They are in the best position to provide you this information. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

